# Mimosa Pudica



## carver (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## wvdawg (Jun 27, 2010)

Early fireworks!  Nice shots!


----------



## mag shooter (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice shots !!!

I am glad you posted these , I have a couple of pics of some from a couple years back  and had no idea what they were .  Thanks


----------



## Hoss (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice shots.

Hoss


----------



## carver (Jun 27, 2010)

wvdawg said:


> Early fireworks!  Nice shots!



I thought the same thing!


----------



## cornpile (Jun 27, 2010)

Neat lookin flowers.


----------



## mag shooter (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm confused , after a quick search of  Mimosa Pudica  , it is not supposed to occur in North Ms.  I am 100% sure the pics I have are of the same plant .

Am I missing something ?


----------



## quinn (Jun 27, 2010)

great shot of lulabell's favorite flower!


----------



## carver (Jun 27, 2010)

mag shooter said:


> I'm confused , after a quick search of  Mimosa Pudica  , it is not supposed to occur in North Ms.  I am 100% sure the pics I have are of the same plant .
> 
> Am I missing something ?



Don't know,these were taken in Sandy Springs,Ga.,behind my office.I saw these and had to take a pic. All the Mimosa's I've seen have tons of seeds, maybe birds took the seeds to Ms.! We also have some of the tree type of Mimosa's.Most of their blooms have started to fade.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 27, 2010)

Very pretty!


----------

